# Cassette and guide pulley not aligned for chain



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

the chain is rubbing on the edge of the guide pulley causing a clicking noise as the chain goes around. the guide pulley is the closest pulley to the rear cassette. any idea what I should adjust? it appears the guide pulley is to far in, basically needs to move away from the wheel some.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The "B" adjustment screw on the rear derailleur is facing head up down very close to and behind the rear axle.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-rear-derailleur/


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

i don't quite understand jeffj, the b screw apparently changes the distance of it from far to close, I need to move it in closer to the wheel. not really closer to the cassette.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Gabe3 said:


> i don't quite understand jeffj, the b screw apparently changes the distance of it from far to close, I need to move it in closer to the wheel. not really closer to the cassette.


Aha!

Try this:

Rear Derailleur Adjustment:

1) Shift the bike to the smallest cog (9th gear if it's a nine speed setup). Turn the cable adjuster on the shifter for the rear derailleur (right end of the handlebar) all the way in and then back it all one full turn. If you're using a Shimano derailleur with a cable adjuster where the cable enters the rear derailleur, do the same thing with that adjuster that you did with the one on the shifter.

2) Loosen the cable nut on the rear derailleur and gently use a pair of pliers to pull the cable fairly snug (but no need to pull it super tight), and tighten the nut a little over half way tight (tight enough that it won't move when you shift while adjusting, but no so tight it will disfigure the cable in case you have to make an adjustment before you're finished).

3) Shift the bike to 2nd gear and look at it from the rear of the bike. Use the cable adjuster (on the rear of the derailleur if it's a Shimano or at the shifter if using SRAM) to adjust the top pulley on the derailleur so it is lined up exactly with the 2nd to largest cog on the cassette. You use the adjuster on the rear derailleur for this step if using Shimano so that you save as much room at the shifter as possible for subsequent on-the-fly adjustments.

4) On the rear derailleur, shift to the largest cog and look at the derailleur from behind. Use the limit screw on the back of the derailleur to adjust the derailleur so the top pulley wheel lines up exactly with the large cog when looking at it from behind. Shift down to the smallest cog and do the same using the other adjustment screw on the back of the derailleur.

5) Again shift to 2nd gear and check the pulley alignment and then shift to the 8th cog and make sure it lines up well there too. Make any fine adjustments you can see are necessary.

6) You are ready to test ride the bike. If it is not shifting smoothly, shift it to 2nd gear and look at it from behind. Hold up the rear of the bike and turn the pedal (it's easier if you have help doing this). You can also turn the bike upside down, but shift it first to 2nd gear so you don't have to do this with the handlebars on the ground. Watch the way the chain acts as you turn the pedals. If it jumps up toward the largest cog, turn the adjuster inward (tighten) one 'click' at a time until it stops jumping. If it is looking like it is trying to shift to a smaller cog, turn the adjuster as though to loosen it (this will in effect increase the cable length) until it stops trying to shift downward. Retest the bike by riding it. Repeat this step until it shifts perfectly.
=======================
Add: Turning the adjusters will add tension to the cable which will move the rear derailleur closer to the wheel (unless you have a 'low normal' derailleur). Turning clockwise will move it away from the wheel.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

jeffj, I scewed the b screw in quite a bit, and it seems like it fixed it.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Good job :thumbsup: 

Thanks for reporting back.


----------

